# Altavoz timbre teléfono inalámbrico SENAO SN356 va dejando de sonar



## procom (Abr 15, 2017)

Hola. Aviso, novato absoluto.

En un teléfono inalámbrico de largo alcance SENAO SN356, el timbre suena sólo 1 o 2 veces y luego deja de emitirse el sonido o lo hace solo a veces, aunq*ue* el terminal continua recibiendo la llamada desde la base. He cambiado el altavoz por otro igual de otro modelo y sigue haciendo lo mismo. He seguido las pistas de la conex*ión* del altavoz hasta unos pequeñisimos smd . Qué puedo intentar comprobar? ...


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 15, 2017)

La batería está en buen estado?


----------



## procom (Abr 15, 2017)

*A*seguraría q*ue* sí. también ocurre al pulsar las teclas, al principio parece q*ue* hacen el bip correspondiente y otras veces el sonido se va "muriendo" o no suenan.

Aclaro: Estoy hablando todo el tiempo del terminal, no de la base. Lo mismo ocurre cuando uso la función intercomunicador entre la base y el terminal. Al principio el terminal señaliza con un timbre la llamada que la base le envía pero luego sigue marcándolo en pantalla pero el sonido desaparece. Este sonido de timbre saldría por el mismo altavoz que si usásemos el botón de "manos libres".

Los 2 pines de la conexión del altavoz vienen a los 2 componentes smd marcados dentro del círculo en la imágen adjunta:


----------



## procom (Abr 17, 2017)

Hola de nuevo.
No conozco esta electrónica, pero supongo q*ue* a este altavoz de manos libres / timbre le llegará el sonido amplificado de alguna manera, no? Me da la impresión q*ue* de ahí es de donde falla...


----------



## procom (Abr 17, 2017)

Buenas tardes.
Ya que estamos tan pendientes de la ortografía y la gramática y parece que menos de las reparaciones electrónicas, por favor, hagan las correcciones que quieran pero sin cometer ustedes otros errores al escribirlas:
- En castellano los signos de exclamación se ponen al principio y al final de la frase, y sin espacio de separación con el texto de la frase. Con lo cual lo correcto sería:

Razón: ¡SMS no admitidos!

Aunque tal vez este mensaje sobre este error de escritura no interese a los demás y será borrado en breves instantes, no como los mensajes sobre mis errores, que seguirán ahí para siempre -cosa que me da igual-, al igual que la avería sobre la que pedía ayuda -cosa que me interesaba más-. Y ahora me voy a trabajar, que tengo mucho que hacer.


----------



## ljcarballo (Abr 18, 2017)

¿No tiene un condensador electrolítico cerca de el cableado del altavoz?


----------



## procom (Abr 18, 2017)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Eso es lo que yo buscaba, pero me temo que como *é*ste tel*é*fono inal*á*mbrico es bastante sofisticado (cuesta cerca de 400eu) los condensadores sean en smd, tal como pasé remarcado en un círculo en la foto que puse. El tema es que no sé cómo identificar los smd.


----------



## ljcarballo (Abr 19, 2017)

He mirado la fotografía que has colgado en el mensaje, ¿ en el circulo, a esos dos condensadores es donde se conecta el altavoz?


----------



## procom (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola.
Sí, el altavoz se conecta a un conector de 2 pines que va en un placa que va superpuesta a esa, conectadas entre ellas a través del conector multipin que hay a la izquierda del círculo. Y siguiendo las pistas he visto que los pines que vienen del altavoz de la placa superior siguen debajo hacia esos 2 pequeños smd que no sé lo que son.
Adjunto otra foto. Muchas gracias por tu interés.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola caro Don procom , ?acaso ya tentaste canbiar de altavoz por otro nuevo?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## procom (Abr 20, 2017)

Hola.
Gracias por tu tiempo. Sí, ya probé con otro altavoz que en otro teléfono funciona perfectamente y hace lo mismo, el sonido se va ahogando y desaparece. Con lo poco que yo sé, creo que para hacer que un altavoz suene fuerte (timbre) necesitará de un condensador que le inyecte chicha, no?


----------



## ljcarballo (Abr 20, 2017)

Lo que tienes acotado en el circulo si son dos condensadores SMD. ¿El circuito que esta a su lado podrías decirnos cual es a ver si es un amplificador de audio?


----------



## procom (Abr 21, 2017)

En esta foto se ve todo mejor. Gracias de nuevo

Perdón, la foto:


----------



## ljcarballo (Abr 21, 2017)

He visto el datasheet del circuito integrado y creo que no es lo que buscamos, pero si que he visto dos condensadores, de buen tamaño 47 10X, ¿has hecho alguna medida sobre ellos?


----------



## procom (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola.
He podido comprobar que no están en corto, ni los 47 10x ni los blancos pequeñitos que están conectados a las dos pistas del conector que lleva la electricidad al altavoz, a través de la placa hija que se acopla encima (en esta última foto, arriba a la izquierda). ¿Hay algún método fiable para probar la capacidad sin desoldarlos?


----------



## ljcarballo (Abr 22, 2017)

Los grandes con un medidor de ESR, yo ese tipo de condensadores no los he medido nunca pero creo que se podrán medir. en los pequeños no creo que tengas problemas, suelen ponerse en corto cuando se estropean.


----------



## procom (May 6, 2017)

Perdonad, no pude seguir con las pruebas antes.
Como al menos no parecen estar en corto y para descartar problemas de batería, le he metido alimentación desde una fuente a 4.1v - 4.2v y he hecho unas pruebas:
- En espera el telefono consume menos de 0.1A
- Cuando lo busco desde la base (y el terminal debería ponerse a sonar), la fuente marca inicialmente casi 0.5A y en la salida hacia el altavoz/timbre tengo entre 2.8v y 3v (alguna vez me ha marcado negativo durante uno segundo pero supongo q*ue* seria accidental). Si en ese momento coincide q*ue* el timbre suena (muy tímidamente, bajito y entrecortado), los amperios oscilan y bajan a 0.4 - 0.2 o vuelven a subir a >0.4 si no lo hay.
- Cuando la base deja de buscarlo (tras unos 15 segundos), el voltaje en la salida hacia el altavoz vuelve a 0 y el consumo en fuente vuelve a menos de 0.1A

- Cuando digo q*ue* "no parecen estar en corto" me refiero a los condensadores de los que hablamos antes.
- He probado con varios altavoces de tablet y de otros inalambricos y todos hacen más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## ljcarballo (May 6, 2017)

Parece mucho consumo, aunque este buscando la base, como si algo consumiera en exceso y eso parecen síntomas de un cortocircuito.


----------



## procom (May 8, 2017)

Hola.
Hay que tener en cuenta que es un inalámbrico de largo alcance (hasta 5km) así que no me parece que tenga ese problema, de hecho todo lo demás funciona perfectamente (llamadas, etc), así que supongo que el consumo sea normal para este tipo de aparatos. Supongo que habría que medir la intensidad que sale hacia el altavoz, para ver si es la correcta. ¿Si no es lo suficientemente alta es de suponer que el timbre no suene bien por eso?


----------



## ljcarballo (May 9, 2017)

¿De cuantos ohmios es el altavoz?


----------



## procom (May 9, 2017)

Es de 8 Ohm , 0.3w


----------



## ljcarballo (May 10, 2017)

¿El altavoz con el que pruebas será también de 8 ohmios?


----------



## procom (May 11, 2017)

Hola.
Sí, lo es.


----------



## ljcarballo (May 14, 2017)

¿Puedes medir la intensidad que consume cuando esta usando el altavoz?
Yo en mi caso lo veo en mi fuente lo que esta consumiendo lo que tengo enchufado a ella, pero si tienes un polímetro lo podrías ver igualmente.


----------



## procom (May 15, 2017)

creo que este mensaje del otro día responde a lo que me pides, si no, no entiendo...



procom dijo:


> Perdonad, no pude seguir con las pruebas antes.
> Como al menos no parecen estar en corto y para descartar problemas de batería, le he metido alimentación desde una fuente a 4.1v - 4.2v y he hecho unas pruebas:
> - En espera el telefono consume menos de 0.1A
> - Cuando lo busco desde la base (y el terminal debería ponerse a sonar), la fuente marca inicialmente casi 0.5A y en la salida hacia el altavoz/timbre tengo entre 2.8v y 3v (alguna vez me ha marcado negativo durante uno segundo pero supongo q*ue* seria accidental). Si en ese momento coincide q*ue* el timbre suena (muy tímidamente, bajito y entrecortado), los amperios oscilan y bajan a 0.4 - 0.2 o vuelven a subir a >0.4 si no lo hay.
> ...


----------



## ljcarballo (May 15, 2017)

En el mensaje numero 13, publicaste una foto en la que se puede ver la inscripción en un integrado que pone "TA814AC 31188FNG" que parece se un discriminador de bandas y el la otra foto que tienes en el mensaje nº9 ese integrado esta debajo de las otra placa que es donde esta el conector del altavoz. Me parece ver un blindaje  de bajo del altavoz  e imagino que en algún lado tendrá una conexión con la placa de abajo. Tu seguramente ya habrás seguido los cables del altavoz y podrás decirnos donde llegan. En las instrucciones que tienes del teléfono imagino que vendrán los consumos en reposo y activado y coincidirán con lo que tu has medido con la fuente de alimentación.


----------

